# Mail ordering



## UncleHans (Jan 8, 2008)

Greetings Aus Canada!

Ich bin neu in this G scale train stuff and am trying to find who in Europe mail orders to Canada. I've been told that if you mail order directly from Europe it can save you a considerable amount of money. I'm particulary interested in the Marklin track (as I already posted), but where do I purchase these products?

Finally, I'm interested in purchasing a highly detailed high quality steam engine. Any suggestions who or what I should avoid, or what is reliable?

Thank you for your response.
They are greatly appreciated!

UncleHans


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

I just bought a LGB car out of Holland that I have been looking for over the past few years. Not much in "savings" due to shipping costs and the dealer's refusal to drop VAT, but it beat years more of lurking on eBay. 

I had $200 US in a single LGB 300mm car in the end....


----------



## krs (Feb 29, 2008)

Posted By Spule 4 on 01/06/2009 7:55 PM
I just bought a LGB car out of Holland that I have been looking for over the past few years. Not much in "savings" due to shipping costs and the dealer's refusal to drop VAT, but it beat years more of lurking on eBay. 

I had $200 US in a single LGB 300mm car in the end....


Interesting..........

I found that the Dutch LGB dealers and the ones from the Netherlands typically refuse to remove the VAT - for Canadians that means one essentially pays the sales taxes twice, once in Europe and once in Canada when the item comes through customs. 


The VAT in Europe is 19 to 20% typically - a nice extra bit of profit for the dealer who pockets it.


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By krs on 01/06/2009 9:26 PM
Posted By Spule 4 on 01/06/2009 7:55 PM
I just bought a LGB car out of Holland that I have been looking for over the past few years. Not much in "savings" due to shipping costs and the dealer's refusal to drop VAT, but it beat years more of lurking on eBay. 

I had $200 US in a single LGB 300mm car in the end....


Interesting..........

I found that the Dutch LGB dealers and the ones from the Netherlands typically refuse to remove the VAT - for Canadians that means one essentially pays the sales taxes twice, once in Europe and once in Canada when the item comes through customs. 


The VAT in Europe is 19 to 20% typically - a nice extra bit of profit for the dealer who pockets it. 




Strange yes, as the Germans and some Brits will remove it. I also paid EUR 39 for shipping for a box at EUR 22,50. 

So yes, a nice profit of about $45 US on my deal alone.

Ongelooflijk!


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, 

one way to study the German or British market, is to get copies of magazines like GARTENBAHN, GARTENBAHN-PROFI or GARDEN RAILWAYS. 

You´ll find plenty of adresses. simply telephone and ask, which is in most cases faster than writing. For larger scales, Mr. Linden has got a good name for exports: http://www.champex-linden.de/ 

For Märklin I´d suggest http://www.menzels-lokschuppen.de/ 

Livesteam locos are in most case sold by the makers directly. But Lorenz Schug has a lot of experience with importing and exporting: 
http://www.mbv-schug.de/ 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## NavyTech (Aug 2, 2008)

Where in Canada are you. There is a model shop in your area that may be a distributor and may save you the shipping fee altogether. I know Maritime Hobby here in Halifax NS orders in LGB track and could ship to you.


----------



## Cougar Rock Rail (Jan 2, 2008)

Hello UncleHans, 

If you are looking for actual Marklin Gauge 1 track, I suggest you contact Walter at Eurorail hobbies in Langley B.C.--he is a large Marklin dealer and will (should) be able to get it for you cheaper than importing it yourself: 

http://www.eurorailhobbies.com/ 

If it is Marklin/LGB track you may want to wait until the existing network of dealers gets their agreements in place with Walthers, then contact one of the larger Canadian dealers like Art Knapps in Vancouver, or Ultimate Trains in Calgary. 

Good luck! 
Keith


----------



## Fritz (Jan 11, 2008)

Well Onkel Hans, 

Märklin runs its own online shop. http://www.maerklinshop.de/index.ph...&cnid=aab3238922bcc25a6f606eb525ffdc56&pgNr=7 

Make the dealers happy 

Have Fun 

Fritz / Juergen


----------



## LarryS (May 25, 2008)

Lokshop in Germany (http://www.modellbahn-markt.de/) has excellent prices, does not charge VAT to non-European customers, and ships to the US for as little as 29 euros for a 1 kg package. They, of course. also ship to Canada. 

In addition, they have everything or can get it. I use them even for spare parts which are almost impossible to get anywhere else.


----------

